

Analytiks App for the iPhone - PanosJee
http://analytiksapp.com/

======
joshstrange
Just bought this app and I love it! It doesn't give you everything available
in GA but it provides me with EXACTLY what I want when I open the app: A quick
look at my sites and recent stats on them.

The design is beautiful and I would have easily paid $3+ for it.

It's only $1 in the app store:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/analytiks/id427268553?mt=8...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/analytiks/id427268553?mt=8&ls=1)

